# Casey, Illinois USA - The Small Town of Big Things



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2017)

Thought this was neat to see all the big things in this town.  Anyone here been to Casey, Illinois?  More pictures here. 



> At just over two square miles and with less than 3,000 inhabitants, the town of Casey in Illinois might be among the smaller towns of the United States, but it's home to some of the biggest things in the world.
> 
> These include a wind chime, a rocking chair, knitting needles and a crochet hook, a mailbox, a pitchfork, a golf tee, a pair of wooden shoes, a coin, a birdcage, a yardstick, a pencil, a ear of corn, saguaro cactus and many more. Eight of these have found place in the Guinness Book of World Records. Behind all these big attractions is a single man —local businessman Jim Bolin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 4, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2017)

Big cool!


----------

